# Slingshot Hunting in Australia



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I have a farm in Nothern NSW in Australia. Some of my farm is very dense bushland and there is also a lot of more open areas as well. Every now and then, I go slingshot hunting. The only problem is that there isn't much game that I can hunt with a slingshot except for rabbits. Firstly I am so jealous of all you Europeans and Americans that have an abundance of squirrels, pheasants, rabbits, praire dogs, grouse etc, that you can hunt with a slingshot. Personally if I had an absolute abundance of rabbits to hunt I wouldn't be too unhappy but there isn't a lot to hunt on my families property.

Back in the suburbs where we live, we sometimes get this pest bird called an Indian minor and blackbirds and I've shot a few of those and would have gotten dozens more but couldn't because of dangerous angles.

What I wanted to ask other Aussies or even other people that might know, is there any other game I can hunt with a slingshot or fun things to do with a slingshot in Australia in rural mountains. (Also any tips for slingshot hunting in particular).

Thanks heaps, Seb.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Play with different ammo types:
-lead round balls
-hex nuts (filled with lead for heavy duty)
-heavy clay balls (birdshot rolled in for heavy duty)
-Marbles

& different shooting styles.

Basically experiment like crazy. Test your setups on empty bean cans from 10m or 33' and your looking for either penetration or a very deep indent.

Oh and hunt as often as you can,

Happy hunting! 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

BushpotChef said:


> Play with different ammo types:
> -lead round balls
> -hex nuts (filled with lead for heavy duty)
> -heavy clay balls (birdshot rolled in for heavy duty)
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I have roughly half dozen frames that I've used a fair bit. The only ammo you have mentioned that i havent used is lead filled hex nuts. I've shot butterfly (but cut my jaw open pretty good, so gave up on that). Thanks for responding though!


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

G'day Slingshot Seb,

AussieHarvest was showing us his handy work on a crow. https://slingshotforum.com/topic/124818-crow-kill-with-torque/

Well that's Australia for you, we have the snakes, crocodiles and sharks but no Bears or lions.

Cheers mate and happy hunting.

Salutations Paul.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I think you guys have some of the most deadly snakes in the world. Snakes are my favorite target. I hunt them all the time. No game gets your heart pumping like something that can kill ya back. 
In ricochet situations I always use lead. It bounces far les than steel or glass. Practice shots at 3-4 meters at bottle caps on the ground.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> I think you guys have some of the most deadly snakes in the world. Snakes are my favorite target. I hunt them all the time. No game gets your heart pumping like something that can kill ya back.
> In ricochet situations I always use lead. It bounces far les than steel or glass. Practice shots at 3-4 meters at bottle caps on the ground.


Ibojoe,

That's correct, on the east coast we have the Eastern Brown snake and up north Costal taipans. We also have one of the most deadly spiders in the world the Sydney funnel web. Last summer I just missed a Brown with my front left tyre, drat. Lot's of snakes where I live. Keep the grass short. Ticks too..

Snake gaiters mate, a bit like a mine field I guess..

https://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/p/NEWS919/The+World%26%2339%3Bs+top+ten+most+venomous+snakes.html

Cheers.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Definitely keep the grass short. We don’t have many up around the house. Our dogs alert Ya if one wanders in. Gators here are a must in summer.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

g,day Slingshot Seb rsobbo from Queensland mate. is it only us and the territory that have a monopilly on cane toads. there tough yous 6mm for them somtimes goes straight through them, ometimes bounces of with them its angles as well. it cost to much to shoot anything bigger at them pests.we only have hairs up here and we dont eat them so we dont shoot them currently working out my 45 inch draw slingshot rifle ive made. when summer comes them toads are toast.only a select few can shoot butterfly any good mate. thats why i made the slingshot rifle because my normal draw is only 26 to 27 inches, dont worry i read a lot of stories and believe me theres a lot of people who have hit themselves shooting butterfly,we live on tank water so i really watch them angles ,misses wood go of if i drilled one of them regards robbo


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

robbo said:


> g,day Slingshot Seb rsobbo from Queensland mate. is it only us and the territory that have a monopilly on cane toads. there tough yous 6mm for them somtimes goes straight through them, ometimes bounces of with them its angles as well. it cost to much to shoot anything bigger at them pests.we only have hairs up here and we dont eat them so we dont shoot them currently working out my 45 inch draw slingshot rifle ive made. when summer comes them toads are toast.only a select few can shoot butterfly any good mate. thats why i made the slingshot rifle because my normal draw is only 26 to 27 inches, dont worry i read a lot of stories and believe me theres a lot of people who have hit themselves shooting butterfly,we live on tank water so i really watch them angles ,misses wood go of if i drilled one of them regards robbo


Try clay ammo it will DESTROY thin skinned critters like toads. Super cheap or even cheaper if you buy a block and roll your own. Mix them up with some marbles and you've got a potent ammo mix for very cheap.

I can't lie, 6mm just seems too small for hunting anything even pests shy of maybe sparrows or mice. If you've not used marbles, you'll see a crazy night and day difference in effectiveness.

A 5/8" nicely sent marble next to a 6mm steel from even a the fastest set is like a cannon ball versus a .22 air rifle.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Also butterfly is all I shoot and Id say lack of understanding is what gets people in trouble alot of the time. Its tricky but its not black magic.

I hunt frameless - *that's* black magic lol.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

BushpotChef said:


> Also butterfly is all I shoot and Id say lack of understanding is what gets people in trouble alot of the time. Its tricky but its not black magic.
> 
> I hunt frameless - *that's* black magic lol.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


yeah the butterfly accident happened last year, i just didn't know how to shoot that style properly and i paid for it. Unfortunately (kind of) we don't get cane toads so i cant shoot them. As for crows, they are extremely skittish and the .177 or 22lr is usually a better option. Thanks everyone, have a good one.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

g,day Bushpotchef ,thanks for the tip have yous got the cane toad in your country. ive tried the blunt force trauma with them lost a lot of big steel mate. ill try the clay though.the only thing 90 percent foolproof with a cane toad is a golf fairway wood and you need to hit them flush. pound 4 pound there as tough as anything .thats why i was gonna try the hot knife through butter approach.untill ive fined tuned my slingshot rifle Bushpotchef all i will say is 44444444444 lol mate


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

i hope this black magic.with frameless shooting isnt now you see my finger now you dont Bushpotchef laugh out very loud mate


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

robbo said:


> g,day Bushpotchef ,thanks for the tip have yous got the cane toad in your country. ive tried the blunt force trauma with them lost a lot of big steel mate. ill try the clay though.the only thing 90 percent foolproof with a cane toad is a golf fairway wood and you need to hit them flush. pound 4 pound there as tough as anything .thats why i was gonna try the hot knife through butter approach.untill ive fined tuned my slingshot rifle Bushpotchef all i will say is 44444444444 lol mate


Glad to offer other options the other thing is clay obviously wont hurt the environment. I'll tell you what we have bull frogs here and a marble hauling @ss pulps them up just fine we've had cane toads but I've never seen one and they're not native

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

robbo said:


> i hope this black magic.with frameless shooting isnt now you see my finger now you dont Bushpotchef laugh out very loud mate


Haha well you hopefully won't lose a finger but ironically your hand does have to just about vanish when you release lol

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

is that like flipping a slingshot mate, unfortuneatly our cane toads have very thick leathery skin.like a crocodiles skin with the lumps and bumps.you have to hit between the bumps to penitrate there hide,when we where kids you didnt need a lisence for a air rifle and even though they didnt have the power of modern day air rifles sometimes the lead would bounce of tough as a mongoose.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Frameless is shooting with just the elastic and no fork, elastic being wrapped around your forked fingers. If you mean yhe technique of snapping the frame forward being like flipping your hand, no my hand stays rock steady but the tubes or bands do a full follow through and disappear from my sight picture

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

yer mate i mean the technique, i wish i could should butterfly but arthritis and injuries prevent this and because i dont want to loose my green thumb.lol i will stick mainly to my tac hammer Bushpotchef cheers.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Good stuff man gotta love a pocket predator 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

g,day bushpotchef yes the tac hammer which i shoot over the top is my go to slingshot, in my opinion the best hammer grip. though l really like the look of the cast aluminium gamekeeper johns ppmg+ ott which only has a small palm swell, but tying bands on not my style i like yousing flip clips on the tac hammer i just cant get accuracy shooting ttf mate have a good day robbo


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Slingshot Seb said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have a farm in Nothern NSW in Australia. Some of my farm is very dense bushland and there is also a lot of more open areas as well. Every now and then, I go slingshot hunting. The only problem is that there isn't much game that I can hunt with a slingshot except for rabbits. Firstly I am so jealous of all you Europeans and Americans that have an abundance of squirrels, pheasants, rabbits, praire dogs, grouse etc, that you can hunt with a slingshot. Personally if I had an absolute abundance of rabbits to hunt I wouldn't be too unhappy but there isn't a lot to hunt on my families property.
> 
> ...


G'day mate! There isn't exactly a great abundance of animals that I can shoot with the sling near me either. Usually just go for rabbits, crows, starlings and Indian Myna birds.


----------

